# Die alte Leier: "Chat"



## BAAAM (10. Nov 2008)

Hallo erstmal,   

ich habe mir verschiedene Themen im Forum schon durchgelesen, habe aber das richtige noch nicht gefunden.

Und zwar: Ich habe eine kleine Internetdomain und würde jetzt gerne einen Chat programmieren, den ich dann dort hochlade, um mit meinen Freunden zu chatten. Es soll nicht einer mit einem chatten, wie z.B. bei ICQ sondern alle in einem Chatroom sein, das mit einem Passwort geschützt ist, sodass nur Freunde von mir dort mitchatten können (Also es geht um relativ wenige Benutzer, die auf das Programm zugreifen  :wink: ). Ich hatte mir einen ganz einfachen Chat ohne vieles drumherum vorgestellt. (Erweitern kann man später immer noch, oder?)

Mein Problem: Ich programmiere jetzt seit fast einem Jahr Java, habe aber keine Ahnung von Netzwerkprogrammierung, Applets und dergleichen. Ich habe bisher nur Applikationen programmiert. Das einzige, was ich kann, das ein bisschen mit dem Internet zu tun hat ist HTML.

Meine Frage(n): Gibt es gute Bücher oder Toturials mit denen ich mich in dieses Gebiet einarbeiten kann? Ist es überhaupt
möglich bei meinem noch geringen Kenntissstand so etwas zu programmieren? Wie gehe ich so ein Projekt am besten an?

Vielen Dank für Antworten

MfG 
BAAAM


----------



## tuxedo (11. Nov 2008)

Internetdomain != Root-Server 

D.h. da kannst du keine JavaVirtualMachine laufen lassen. Ein Applet bringt dich da auch nicht wirklich weiter.

Programmieren kannst du mit dem Wissensstand durchaus nen Chat, aber bitte nicht die 1. Millionste Frage dazu posten ohne eines der quadtrillionen Tutorials zum Thema Netzwerk/Chat komplett durchgemacht zu haben ...

- Alex


----------



## CyD (11. Nov 2008)

So einfach ist das aber nicht möglich. Ich kann das aber nicht genau beurteilen, da ich deinen Kenntnisstand nicht kenne.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir mal Jabber anzusehen.
Dort gibt es Multi-User-Chat, mit denen mal ganz easy mit seinen Freunden Chatten kann (passwort schutz inbegriffen ;-))

Wenn es unbedingt ein Chat auf einer Webseite sein soll, versuch erstmal einen Chat von Computer zu Computer zu machen... also Server-Client-Architektur.

Den Client kannst du dann auch als Applet auf einer Webseite einbinden, sofern der Server eine feste IP (oder domain) hat.

Taste dich erstmal weich herran, bevor du gleich so ein hartes Projekt in angriff nehmen willst.

gruss
CyD


----------



## kowa (11. Nov 2008)

Hab letztens ein kleines Chatprogramm mit code und erklärungen auf meine seite geladen, kannst hier ja mal gucken. Kann dir im Notfall auch helfen.


----------

